# Mr D invades Los Angeles



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sprawl, endless sprawl... gangs, drugs, murders... *Los Angeles* certainly have a dark side...

But it's also home to some of the most amazing places on the planet like Beverly Hills, Hollywood, Santa Monica and Venice...

After two visits I'm still not sure how I feel about the city... but there's no denying it's huge and amazing!


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you do this for a living or sommat going round the world taking lovely photos.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice shots of Los Angeles. Haven't been there in 2 years!


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Every city has their share of crime, drugs, murders, gangs, etc. But might I point out that Los Angeles is the THIRD SAFEST BIG CITY in the United States, behind New York City and San Jose. 

On a more positive note, I enjoyed your photos. This was when? Summer? Nice and sunny. Come back in 2010 and you will enjoy the new downtown!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Pics taken this June....

I'm looking forward to all the new stuff... not much had changed from my 2002 visit... but it's still a very nice place... it just doesn't feel very safe...



Ivanhoe30 said:


> Do you do this for a living or sommat going round the world taking lovely photos.


LOL nah, but I do have 5 weeks vacation a year, so I gotta go somewhere


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

well done mrdk


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Showd the nice part of town great job there


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

You have like 50 threads of cities u went lol travel crazy


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dallas star said:


> You have like 50 threads of cities u went lol travel crazy


 Yeah, I had today off, so I finally got started on my new signature and the "Mr D invades series"  

A lot more to come in the comming days


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

^^you went to all those cities in 5 weeks?

did you do anything other then get off the plane, snap some pics then run back to the airport befor heading off to the next city!


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

wow those pictures show L.A in a diffrent way
a good way of course


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Gnarley, dude.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Joey313 said:


> wow those pictures show L.A in a diffrent way
> a good way of course


I think this is what people should think of when they think about LA. This is more so the reality of this place rather than the crime, gangs, murders, etc. It's all exaggerated through cinema!


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Mr_Denmark said:


> ^Pics taken this June....
> 
> I'm looking forward to all the new stuff... not much had changed from my 2002 visit... but it's still a very nice place... it just doesn't feel very safe...
> 
> ...



Thats strange from what I gather from your photos, I don't understand what felt so unsafe about these hoods? LA's a big city in America, its expected to be a little tough. Ever been to NYC, Chicago, Philly? NY especially can be intimadating to a visitor. Hell every city I've been to have sketchy areas. From Amsterdam, to London, Montreal, Nice, and San Franicsco. Yes every last one of them (many cities I been to I didn't even include). In general I will say that I noticed Americans may seem to be a bit more agressive or vocal than the average European. I think Americans are typically a bit more friendly overall, but are less likely to keep quiet and speak up faster than perhaps someone from an Asian or many European countries.

BTW those downtown pictures look like you may have visited on early on a Saturday, or Sunday. Just by seeing no cars parked on the street (looking north down Hope Street) tells a lot. It looks too quiet for the typical weekday business day.


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Yeah, I had today off, so I finally got started on my new signature and the "Mr D invades series"
> 
> A lot more to come in the comming days


Cool look forward to that.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

godblessbotox said:


> you went to all those cities in 5 weeks?


 No, I have 5 weeks spread out over the year... the California and Nevada pics are from June this year, when I was there for 3 weeks... the rest are from the last couple of years...

My Travel Time Line


ChrisLA said:


> Thats strange from what I gather from your photos, I don't understand what felt so unsafe about these hoods? LA's a big city in America, its expected to be a little tough.


Every US city feels "unsafe" when you come from Denmark...  



About LA I guess my view is a bit tainted by television... but the vibe in most areas are still a bit rough compared to other CA cities... it may just be me, but it kinda feel like you lock yourself into the car and drive trough kind of a "no-mans land" to get to the more famous areas... it's virtually imposible to exlpore the city by foot - a thing I'm very used to and prefere.

Despite my critique it's not that I dislike LA, it has tons of great places and rest asure I'm going to keep visiting in the future...


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> Every city has their share of crime, drugs, murders, gangs, etc. But might I point out that Los Angeles is the THIRD SAFEST BIG CITY in the United States, behind New York City and San Jose.
> 
> On a more positive note, I enjoyed your photos. This was when? Summer? Nice and sunny. Come back in 2010 and you will enjoy the new downtown!


Yes, indeed. LA looks a lot better than it's unfair reputation might suggest. The other day, I was "flying" over LA via bird eye views at local.live.com. It surely has tons of interesting stuff. There are lots of dense neighborhoods and beautiful homes, particularly along the coast and up on the hills and mountains. For some reason, outsiders tend to focus only on areas like Compton. Yet, LA area is huge, with some of its "neighborhoods" larger than entire cities. The sprawl may have deprived CBD area of the lure that one would expect in such a large city, you don’t always need skyscrapers to have some fun!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Awesome pics. I love LA.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice and good set of series pics!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

more pic shows LA'S traffic?


----------



## Pudong (May 10, 2006)

Amazing! Have you more pics for Los Angeles?

Thank you!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

This is my friend's house....
no kidding
lol


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

I travelled to LA just recently. It's a craaaaaaaaaaazy place, no kidding, but is certainly very diverse and has alot going for it (with more to come). Loved those photos.


----------

